# Bible disclaimer



## Vieope (Dec 17, 2005)

_If the bible had a disclaimer, what should it say? _


----------



## Pepper (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't understand why you guys are so concerned with what the Bible says or doesn't say since you don't beleive it.


----------



## Tier (Dec 17, 2005)

All Characters And Events In This Book --even Those Based On Real People --are Entirely Fictional. All Celebrity Voices Are Impersonated.... Poorly. The Following Book Contains Coarse Language And Due To Its Content It Should Not Be Viewed By Anyone.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 17, 2005)

South park owns.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you guys are so concerned with what the Bible says or doesn't say since you don't beleive it.




I agree.  Why should it have a disclaimer?  If you don't want to read it don't.


----------



## Tier (Dec 17, 2005)

how do you know if you want to read it or not if you havent read it?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 17, 2005)

I know I don't want to read it, and I haven't read it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> how do you know if you want to read it or not if you havent read it?




you know what it is about and what it preaches.  Don't be a jackass.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't be a jackass.



Too late


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _If the bible had a disclaimer, what should it say? _




burn me!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2005)

It should have a Parental Advisory sticker on it, afterall it does have violent and sexual material in it, incestuous relationships and drunken naked old men.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _If the bible had a disclaimer, what should it say? _



how about: _"Purely fictional stories, please do not take literally!"_


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _If the bible had a disclaimer, what should it say? _


 
Believe it or not it's true. And looks like everyone's going to hell!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> how about: _"Purely fictional stories, please do not take literally!"_




I think it should say...


BANNED FROM IM FOR ETERNITY!!!!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 17, 2005)

The Bible

The Bible was copied from its original language by scribes.  This was before printing presses, obviously.

When the scribes were copying the bible to make more copies, they often made changes.  This was because of translation, their personal interpretation, and also because of the religious debates occurring during this time.  The scribes often disagreed with one another and even wrote disparaging remarks about each other.

These changes to the Bible were made at first, over a period of decades, and even hundreds of years after the death of Jesus.

The last factually proven change to the Bible was made in 1650 A.D.

The problem with the Bible today, is that no one really know what the original message of the Bible was.

Because of the inadvertant and intentional changes made in the Bible.  

Also, their has been editing of the alterations in the first place, which means that we are not even sure what the original message was.

This is one of the primary arguments made by Muslims: that the Bible was altered too much, over hundreds of years, by humans.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2005)

Disclaimer:  True Story.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 17, 2005)

^ which parts?

The problem is, we don't know what was original and what was intentionally altered.

This is the dilemma.  

You can't play it both ways.

You need to do scientific reasearch and historical biblical research.

Many Xtians don't really know that much about the history behing the Bible.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> ^ which parts?
> 
> The problem is, we don't know what was original and what was intentionally altered.
> 
> ...




Instead of "The End."

It should say "True Story."


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> The Bible
> 
> The Bible was copied from its original language by scribes. This was before printing presses, obviously.
> 
> ...


 
That's why it takes knowing God personally...


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> That's why it takes knowing God personally...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


 
I hope HE does and I could kick your ass... Jesus might even help!


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I hope HE does and I could kick your ass... Jesus might even help!




go fuck yourself!!!!


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

this was cut from the bible!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> go fuck yourself!!!!


 
I think there's a story about what's going to happen to you in Proverbs...


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I think there's a story about what's going to happen to you in Proverbs...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> this was cut from the bible!


 
Your relation?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

BASHING CATHOLISISM IS FUNNY -


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Your relation?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


 
You left out the part where Jesus healed him and he turned white!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

naw...

You guys got it all wrong...

the baptists, and protestants love that blacks worship jesus, the bible
and anything that isn't heathen voodoo anymore


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> You left out the part where Jesus healed him and he turned white!




thats racist!!!


you should be banned!!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> thats racist!!!
> 
> 
> you should be banned!!!!




hmm... I shall consider this under further review...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> thats racist!!!
> 
> 
> you should be banned!!!!


 
I'm black bitch...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> hmm... I shall consider this under further review...


 
Loosened up... Now applies index finger as well...


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> naw...
> 
> You guys got it all wrong...
> 
> ...







You have been charged with extreme racism and gayness.  The court finds you GUILTY.  I will now sentence you to be BANNED for life.


BANNED!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 
You saw my johnson... It's ok. Most white people do that. Especially your women...


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I'm a black bitch...



oh! well you deserve special rights then! I do appologize!

un-ban this man!


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey...  Putz-genohmen...

this aint party fuckin time any more

after youve finished finger fucking little mary-jane rotton crotch,
you can concentrate on the question at hand puke swallower


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

look jesus was black too!


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hey...  Putz-genohmen...
> 
> this aint party fuckin time any more
> 
> ...



wtf

how much did you drink?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> oh! well you deserve special rights then! I do appologize!
> 
> un-ban this man!


 
I want payment, discounted supplements, free t-shirts, and apologies from all you whities for my suffering!


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I want payment, discounted supplements, free t-shirts, and apologies from all you whities for my suffering!



how about some fried chicken and watermelon?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> how about some fried chicken and watermelon?


 
I would truly enjoy kickin your Canadian ass... After I ate...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I want payment, discounted supplements, free t-shirts, and apologies from all you whities for my suffering!


 
Spaulding...

You'll get nothing, and like it!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I would truly enjoy kickin your Canadian ass... After I ate...




Im not canadian, and I would kick your ass!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

We blacks don't need handouts. We've already gone from the slavehouse to the penthouse to be envied and admired by everyone. Whites included. Next stop, the *white* house...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

Dude you better post a US address

Or when I go on my shoting spree
I am going to kill you on the way to buffalo


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Im not canadian, and I would kick your ass!


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dude you better post a US address
> 
> Or when I go on my shoting spree
> I am going to kill you on the way to buffalo



wtf!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dude you better post a US address
> 
> Or when I go on my shoting spree
> I am going to kill you on the way to buffalo


 
Don't hate me because I'm superior in every way...

5284 YO MAMA WENT BLACK
AND SHE AINT GOIN BACK, GA 67329-1120


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> We blacks don't need handouts. We've already gone from the slavehouse to the penthouse to be envied and admired by everyone. Whites included. Next stop, the *white* house...



sorry, hillary's white!!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dude you better post a US address
> 
> Or when I go on my shoting spree
> I am going to kill you on the way to buffalo




12 east st
New Delhi, India


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

Don't worry...

After Oprah dies you will have warning to hide, cause she's #1


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


 
THAT'S BECAUSE GOD IS BLACK!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> THAT'S BECAUSE GOD IS BLACK!!!


 
Just like your daddy

(whom youve never met or seen)





















(hell it could be colon powell) -


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

See the white guy with the little penis?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> See the white guy with the little penis?


 
NO...

Where?


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> THAT'S BECAUSE GOD IS BLACK!!!






thats why black are genetically superior in every way!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

HUH?

I don't get it?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> NO...
> 
> Where?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

MYk...

DO the bars stop serving in Windsor @ 2?


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> MYk...
> 
> DO the bars stop serving in Windsor @ 2?





the only place that serves after two are the private auto worker bars!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> thats why black are genetically superior in every way!!!


 
Actually you stupid white piece of trash we're superior in every physical way because we have to be! You want to survive in Africa you'd better be a badass! Redneck...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> the only place that serves after two are the private auto worker bars!


 
So because they are private...
I can't go there?


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So because they are private...
> I can't go there?




basically there peoples garages who have lots off of the factory lots, and all the line men co and drink there on break and after their shifts lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

So is it open all night?

Cause I can get a car across the bridge?

(although I just got up to take a piss and almost planted my face into a doorframe)


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 17, 2005)

Na I'm just messing with you guys... WHITE POWER! j/k. Some black people are cool as can be. Same goes for whites, taco makers, and even Chinamen... It's all about the content of one's character. Just like one GREAT black man spoke so clearly...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

My tolerance for alcohol is not that high


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So is it open all night?
> 
> Cause I can get a car across the bridge?
> 
> (although I just got up to take a piss and almost planted my face into a doorframe)



you wont be able to find them! and windsor is crawling with cops on saturday night! plus we have ride programs everywhere


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Na I'm just messing with you guys... WHITE POWER! j/k. Some black people are cool as can be. Same goes for whites, taco makers, and even Chinamen... It's all about the content of one's character. Just like one GREAT black men spoke so clearly...


 
Hmmm


HAHAHAHAH

Youre pretty funny

I have a bullett w/ your name on it curly...


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Na I'm just messing with you guys... WHITE POWER!  j/k. Some black people are cool as can be. Same goes for whites, taco makers, and even Chinamen... It's all about the content of one's character. Just like one GREAT black men spoke so clearly...


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAH
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> you wont be able to find them! and windsor is crawling with cops on saturday night! plus we have ride programs everywhere


 
I should have left the bar 10min early and got a 6pack on the way home...

Actually, the bar is closer than the 7-11 -


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> My tolerance for alcohol is not that high


Then don't drink this---


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

Fuck your foreign, heroin wine frenchy!


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Fuck your foreign, heroin wine frenchy!



Belt up Monkey shagger,    I'm a Brit. and that booze is Danish.


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I should have left the bar 10min early and got a 6pack on the way home...
> 
> Actually, the bar is closer than the 7-11 -



I always have a bottle of vodka in the freezer. I hate craving booze and everywhere is shut!


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Belt up Monkey shagger,    I'm a Brit. and that booze is Danish.



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Belt up Monkey shagger, I'm a Brit. and that booze is Danish.


 
Whatever you bunch of David hasselhoff loving weirdos over there..???

I'm sure if its good we import it

(probabably dull it down too) -  


Stupid US govt


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 18, 2005)

That 80's idiot in the black talking car?  The Germans can't stop showing on one of their channels.........     (Oh yea I watched for 20 minutes.....)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is an overview of a new book out by a Biblical scholar and researcher:

*Editorial Reviews

From Booklist
The popular perception of the Bible as a divinely perfect book receives scant support from Ehrman, who sees in Holy Writ ample evidence of human fallibility and ecclesiastical politics. Though himself schooled in evangelical literalism, Ehrman has come to regard his earlier faith in the inerrant inspiration of the Bible as misguided, given that the original texts have disappeared and that the extant texts available do not agree with one another. Most of the textual discrepancies, Ehrman acknowledges, matter little, but some do profoundly affect religious doctrine. To assess how ignorant or theologically manipulative scribes may have changed the biblical text, modern scholars have developed procedures for comparing diverging texts. And in language accessible to nonspecialists, Ehrman explains these procedures and their results. He further explains why textual criticism has frequently sparked intense controversy, especially among scripture-alone Protestants. In discounting not only the authenticity of existing manuscripts but also the inspiration of the original writers, Ehrman will deeply divide his readers. Although he addresses a popular audience, he undercuts the very religious attitudes that have made the Bible a popular book. Still, this is a useful overview for biblical history collections. Bryce Christensen
Copyright © American Library Association. All rights reserved

Book Description

When world-class biblical scholar Bart Ehrman first began to study the texts of the Bible in their original languages he was startled to discover the multitude of mistakes and intentional alterations that had been made by earlier translators. In Misquoting Jesus, Ehrman tells the story behind the mistakes and changes that ancient scribes made to the New Testament and shows the great impact they had upon the Bible we use today. He frames his account with personal reflections on how his study of the Greek manuscripts made him abandon his once ultraconservative views of the Bible. 

Since the advent of the printing press and the accurate reproduction of texts, most people have assumed that when they read the New Testament they are reading an exact copy of Jesus's words or Saint Paul's writings. And yet, for almost fifteen hundred years these manuscripts were hand copied by scribes who were deeply influenced by the cultural, theological, and political disputes of their day. Both mistakes and intentional changes abound in the surviving manuscripts, making the original words difficult to reconstruct. For the first time, Ehrman reveals where and why these changes were made and how scholars go about reconstructing the original words of the New Testament as closely as possible. 

Ehrman makes the provocative case that many of our cherished biblical stories and widely held beliefs concerning the divinity of Jesus, the Trinity, and the divine origins of the Bible itself stem from both intentional and accidental alterations by scribes -- alterations that dramatically affected all subsequent versions of the Bible.*

Here is a link to view the book or to buy.  BTW, I did review it: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/00...3377-3424819?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=283155


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> ^ which parts?
> 
> The problem is, we don't know what was original and what was intentionally altered.
> 
> ...


 
Wow. You have completely overstated the translation problem. 

Sounds like you know less that the "many Christians."


----------



## kbm8795 (Dec 18, 2005)

disclaimer*******

Requires human sacrifices


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 18, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> disclaimer*******
> 
> Requires human sacrifices


 
That it does....... 















I promise to stop touching myself...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 18, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Wow. You have completely overstated the translation problem.
> 
> Sounds like you know less that the "many Christians."



Some things, I know less; other things I know, more.

Aramaic--->Ancient Greek.


----------



## god hand (Dec 19, 2005)

For now on I will ruin religious threads!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2005)

Jesus died for our sins.  Then, three days later, he rose from the dead to feast on the* flesh of the living!!!!*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2005)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Jesus died for our sins. Then, three days later, he rose from the dead to feast on the* flesh of the living!!!!*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Dec 22, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Nick+ (Dec 22, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>



Bob Ross; they show him several times a week (in English) on Bavarian TV  at midnight.....


----------

